# Help pricing



## Ktm150 (Dec 17, 2016)

I sub contract for the city but I also have a extra plow truck that I'm gonna stick someone in and have them do lots, I got client who needs a condo unit plowed with 4 units and road in front of it, I will post pic in post of the property
How would I price something like this ?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Is this on earth? Looks like a eco-forcefield is in place! Should keep out snow.Be careful of seasonal pricing,winters there may be years long.


----------



## norb5150 (Oct 3, 2015)

Figure out your hourly rate for equipment and employee. Estimate how many hours it will take an experienced plow operator to plow the property in question. That's the basics. Does it need salted? Do you have General Liability for the truck and plow? Can snow be stored on site? There's a lot more to it then just asking for an idea on price. For me not knowing the size of the place not seeing the road I couldn't even begin to estimate the place. Around here the rates are between 120/hr and 150/hr for just plowing into a pile leaving snow on site. 250per ton of salt.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

leigh said:


> Is this on earth? Looks like a eco-forcefield is in place! Should keep out snow.Be careful of seasonal pricing,winters there may be years long.


Lmao


----------



## NYPD 6973 (Dec 5, 2016)

Outside of per push, by the inch. or seasonal... is anyone charging by the square foot???? And if so how do what are the numbers for a sf pricing???? On Long Island????? Many thanks bulldog contracting,inc.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

NYPD 6973 said:


> Outside of per push, by the inch. or seasonal... is anyone charging by the square foot???? And if so how do what are the numbers for a sf pricing???? On Long Island????? Many thanks bulldog contracting,inc.


Never heard of doing it that way. Not sure why you would do it that way. But an acre is 43,560 square feet So if your charging $100 per acre to plow with a truck then that's $00.0023 per square foot. So 2 tenths of a penny per square foot I guess.


----------



## NYPD 6973 (Dec 5, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> Never heard of doing it that way. Not sure why you would do it that way. But an acre is 43,560 square feet So if your charging $100 per acre to plow with a truck then that's $00.0023 per square foot. So 2 tenths of a penny per square foot I guess.


----------



## NYPD 6973 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey AZ THank you so much for your help if you ever come to New York look me up chris the cop NYPD!!!!!!


----------

